# Replacement Brake Light Bulb?



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

I've replaced my brake bulbs a few times but they seem to be burning out more recently. Every time one burns out, the bulb's electrical contact is burnt off pretty badly. The last time I replaced one it melted the bulb housing and I needed to break the glass and pry it out with some needle nose pliers.
I went to the local auto parts store and I was told I had the wrong bulb. The bulb their system called out for had two electrical contacts, but ever since I replaced the originals they have always had a single contact.
I've been buying the Sylvania 7506 bulbs but they said I needed 7528 which has the two electrical contacts.
I happen to find a pic of both on the net. (awesome) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Your help is appreciated.










_Modified by Rogerthat at 7:57 AM 6-30-2009_


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Replacement Brake Light Bulb? (Rogerthat)*

7506 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: Replacement Brake Light Bulb? (OOOO-A3)*

Thanks!


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Replacement Brake Light Bulb? (Rogerthat)*

The 7528 is a dual-filament bulb, e.g. for use by "old fashioned" tailights where +12V is used on one filament for the tail light and on the other for the brake light. The A3 uses a single-filament bulb with a variable duty cycle in order to illuminate the bulb at different levels. This fact has apparently escaped most "bulb finder" sites which wrongly recommend the 7528 bulb.


----------



## fs454 (May 13, 2008)

...How do you get at the non-hatch brake lights? I need to replace one.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (fs454)*

http://oooo-a3.blogspot.com/20....html


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Replacement Brake Light Bulb? (Rogerthat)*

My first tailight bulb blew when I was still in warranty so I bought a 2-pack and replaced it. I figure it was worth way more than a few bucks to not have the dealer touch my car any more than required. Shortly after warranty another bulb blew so at least I had another bulb on hand for a quick replacement.
I'd like to get some LED replacement bulbs but I know they would throw a "bulb out" warning.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Replacement Brake Light Bulb? (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_I'd like to get some LED replacement bulbs but I know they would throw a "bulb out" warning.

If you can find one with a resistor built in that may work. If you are good with a soldering iron and multimeter you could calculate what resistance you need and add one in the circuit.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Replacement Brake Light Bulb? (JaxACR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaxACR* »_
If you can find one with a resistor built in that may work. If you are good with a soldering iron and multimeter you could calculate what resistance you need and add one in the circuit.

you have to be carefull with those since a lot of people will claim they have resistors built in but don't. I've had a couple of bad experiences on eBay with this.
As for replacement bulbs I have always found this page usefull....
http://www.sylvania.com/Consum...s.htm
This one is for the 08 A3, not sure if previous years would have different bulbsl, but I doubt it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_
you have to be carefull with those since a lot of people will claim they have resistors built in but don't. I've had a couple of bad experiences on eBay with this.


x2...and i'm sure there's plenty others here w/ the same issue.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Not to mention that most LED bulbs are not designed for halogen housing reflectors. Which means the actual light output is significantly less than a halogen bulb. Seen a BMW 3-series a few days back with the LED bulbs installed in the tails and all you could see was a couple of tiny points of red light. 
If you want LED's it's probably best to just get the LED tails. They look better if nothing else.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_Not to mention that most LED bulbs are not designed for halogen housing reflectors. Which means the actual light output is significantly less than a halogen bulb. Seen a BMW 3-series a few days back with the LED bulbs installed in the tails and all you could see was a couple of tiny points of red light. 
If you want LED's it's probably best to just get the LED tails. They look better if nothing else.

True... If you buy the cheapest one you can find on eBay. The brightness of LEDs vary greatly. There is also a "viewing angle" isssue that can greatly affect how well they work. The brighter LEDs cost much more than the weak ones so you usually get what you pay for.


----------

